# Software zum Erstellen eines Stromlaufplans



## Anonymous (12 September 2004)

Hi zusammen,
ich suche ne Software mit der ich Stromlaufpläne mit Schaltern,Öffenern,Schließern und Schützen zeichnen kann.

Ich wäre dankbar wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte

gez.Robert


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2004)

also das beste cad programm ist wohl EPlan. das ist aber auch ziemlich teuer.
alternativen sind auch wscad oder splan.

aber generell kann ich nur sagen gute cad programme sind teuer.


----------



## MatMer (13 September 2004)

von splan gibt es ne demo in der mann vieles machen kann, außer datei an sich abspeichern und aus splan drucken glaube ich
allerdings könnte man es  zunächst in word ziehen und dann drucken 
mit splan habe ich viele kleine schaltungen gezeichnet für die schule ich persönlich fand es gut


----------



## volker (13 September 2004)

ich hab ne demoversion von esp32win (jetzt esplan). voll funktionsfähig aber auf 20 seiten pro projekt begrenzt.

hp des herstellers: http://www.espgmbh.com

download: auf meiner hp im files/grafik_cad_cae/esp_elektrozeichnen
allerdings eine ältere version (v11.8)


----------



## plc_tippser (13 September 2004)

Es kommt sicherlich drauf an was man braucht. Eplan als bestes zu bezeichnen, ich weiß ja nicht. Ich habe damit gearbeitet und habs auch halbwegs begriffen, nach ca. 18 Monaten. Ich habe von Steuerungsbauern schon oft gehört, das z.B. WS cad billiger und einfacher sein soll.


Bei EPlan kann ich nur sagen, Finger weg, wenn es nicht profesionell genutzt werden soll.

pt


----------



## Ralle (14 September 2004)

WSCAD ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen. Das gibt es wohl auch in mehreren Ausbaustuften und ist preislich ganz gut gelegen.


----------



## manfredo (14 September 2004)

Hallo
Ich arbeite mit WSCAD schon ca. 5 Jahre und bin sehr gut damit zufrieden.
Habe zur Zeit die Version 4.4 Mega.
Es gibt ein Demo bei WSCAD zum herunterladen. Es ist beschränkt lauffähig, aber es bietet eine gute Übersicht über die Leistungsfähigkeit des Programmes. 
MfG
Manfred


----------



## Nachbar (17 November 2004)

Habe seit paar Monaten "Elektro CADdy XP" und finde es recht gut.
Läßt sich relativ schnell ein Plan erstellen.
Querverweise, Bezeichnungen, etc. erstellt Programm automatisch.

Mit 50 Eu's ist es auch recht günstig.


----------



## SSB-Niederberger (8 Dezember 2004)

Dann gibt es noch das Programm TreeCAD ST von der Firma TreeSoft.
Kommt dem ePlan sehr nahe und ist auch nicht ganz so teuer.


----------



## Heinz (9 Dezember 2004)

Wie schon gesagt, Eplan ist eines der Top Programme, kann seine Leistungsfähigkeit jedoch nur ausspielen, wenn es regelmäßig für größere Pläne eingesetzt wird. Ansonsten ist es wie Ruplan und Acoplan (oder ähnlich) zu teuer.

Daher denke ich, das  Caddy oder ähnliche Prg. geeignet sind.
Wenn man bereits Autocad im Hause hat, kann das Elektropaket eine Alternative sein.

Ich denke die entscheidende Frage ist, wohin soll die Reise gehen. Wenn die Anwendungen nicht ändern, dann sollte man bei den kleinen Systemen bleiben. Wenn man plant die Grenzen zu überschreiten und auch die Finanzmittel zur Verfügung hat, dann sollte man ein zukunftsträchtiges System nehmen. Ähnlich sieht es mit den Kudnen aus. Einige fordern bestimmte System.


----------



## xpert (25 Februar 2005)

*ELEKTTROCAD*

Hallo Zusammen

So als alternative kann ich das ElektroCAD von Aucos empfehlen.
Das Preis/Leistungsangebot ist wirklich genial... es gibt verschiedenen
ausbaustufen und ist echt einfach damit zu arbeiten... hab das jetzt schon seit 5 Jahren und zeichne alles Schemas damit!!!! ist echt genial und sehr sehr günstig...

have fun

http://www.elektrocad.ch


----------



## piksieben (24 Februar 2014)

*Treesoft, alternative CAD Lösung*

Hallo Zusammen...
Ich hoffe ich erreiche noch jemanden auf diesem Thema.

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr in den letzten Jahren gesammelt. Bin auf der Suche nach einem Programm für Schaltplanerstellung. Habe auch schon so manche Berichte (Eplan, WSCad, Caddy etc.) gelesen und bin jetzt bei Treesoft hängen geblieben.

Welcher Erfahrung habe Ihr mit diesem Programm gemacht?

Ist das Programm eine Alternative zu Eplan, WSCad (teuer)?

Mehr wie 30 bis 40 Zeichnungsseiten werden es nicht. Kleiner Betrieb, kleine Projekte.

Wäre schön wenn sich hier einer meldet.

Gruß

piksieben


----------



## bike (24 Februar 2014)

Gehört das nicht wieder zuerst in Werbung?

Mensch, wie bescheuert muss man denn sein, zu denken, dass Schleichwerbung so wie jetzt wieder, nach hinten losgeht?


bike


----------



## piksieben (24 Februar 2014)

*böse Wörte*

Hi bike,

Erst lesen, dann denken und wenn man keine Ahnung hat, Klappe halten.

Ich wusste auch nicht, das meine Anfrage so beleidigend ist und bescheu..., kehr vor der eigene Tür.

Ich habe eine Anfrage gestellt.

Gruß

piksieben


----------



## georg28 (24 Februar 2014)

Das ist eine Frage wo es keine Allgemeingültige Antwort gibt. Ich habe mir vor kurzem WS CAD Suite angeschaut. Ist eigentlich einfach zu bedienen und sicherlich billiger als EPLAN.
Tree CAD kenne ich nur von früher, und war eigentlich auch ok. Elektrocad kenne ich auch von früher ist aber schon 7 Jahre her. Damit wollte ich eigentlich nichtmehr arbeiten, die sind auch von WSCAD übernommen worden.
 Ich arbeite aber fast täglich mit EPLAN. Ich wollte die Funktionalitäten nichtmehr missen die EPLAN bietet. EPLAN ist halt auch teuer. Ich mache auch sehr viele kleinere Schaltschränke. Aber auch größere Anlagen. Und im Umfeld der Werkzeugmaschinenindustrie kommt man ohne EPLAN auch nicht aus da dies dort sehr oft gefordert wird. Wenn man für die großen Automobilisten arbeitet oder für große Firmen z.B. SEW, Grundfos, Thyssen Krupp, Siemens, etc.  wird auch immer EPLAN gefordert.
Aber die Entscheidung mußt du selber fällen.


----------



## Robin (28 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ELCOM von Hager wäre eine alternative einfache bedienung für überschaubare schaltpläne das richtige Listenpreis so bei 450€.

Mfg
Robin


----------

